# jerboas



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

hi ppl.

where i can i find jerboas for sale???


thanks
chris


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hard to breed thus hard to find.

Matt Lusty is your best bet although Nerys is bringing me a male Greater Jerboa this afternoon to go with my female, plus another female so I will have a trio on the go shortly.

I am sure both Matt & I will post here if a litter is born.

I'll bear you in mind if I see any available elsewhere.

: victory:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I may have some available soon as UK CB  All I need is to find out if the female I think is pregnant is and not just fat! Should know within the next 15 days 

As Pouchie has said, they are hard to come by. I've got some feelers out for more species, but not heard anything yet


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> I may have some available soon as UK CB  All I need is to find out if the female I think is pregnant is and not just fat! Should know within the next 15 days
> 
> As Pouchie has said, they are hard to come by. I've got some feelers out for more species, but not heard anything yet


 
Drop me a pm Matt if you are after rodent species. I might be able to help *wink*


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Simons Rodents have some on their list, but I am not sure if they only supply to trade or not anymore, in which case you'd have to find a shop to order through. I also can't comment on origin, CB or quality, I just get their list sent to me and like to read the exotics section


----------



## thundergibbon (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd also be interested in some new exotic mammal species please Pouchie


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

thundergibbon said:


> I'd also be interested in some new exotic mammal species please Pouchie


 
PM me with what species you are after and I will check it out for you : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> PM sent


 
Replied )


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks for the replies

so how much would you be selling these guys for?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

cmullins said:


> thanks for the replies
> 
> so how much would you be selling these guys for?


 
They are circa £150 - £250 per pair. 

Thats just quoting what I have paid for mine so you may be lucky enough to find them cheaper.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

i dont understand why they are so expensive


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

cmullins said:


> i dont understand why they are so expensive


 
why? they are very very rare and very very very difficult to breed in captivity.

there are lots of desert rodents you could go for if you want to pay the average £20 sort of price for the more common exotic rodents.

what about shaws jirds, duprasi, bushy tailed jirds, mongolian gerbils?

Probably the nearest rodent to Jerboas would be a Kangaroo Rat but they are the same sort of price range and even more scarce.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

but where can i buy these desert rodents?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

cmullins said:


> but where can i buy these desert rodents?


 
They are there if you look hard enough. You would probably find many species in pet shops as more and more pet shops are including exotic species. Obviously the best option is to contact breeders.

Put a wanted ad in the classified section once you have decided what species to go for.

I myself breed half the species I mentioned. I have male Duprasi available and ready to go now if you decide that is the rodent for you.

Hope you find what you are looking for : victory:


----------



## thundergibbon (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd recommend the Kangaroo rats.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

thundergibbon said:


> I'd recommend the Kangaroo rats.


 
Me too, if you want something to watch in the evening they are fascinating. 

Not really handleable though and strictly nocturnal. They bury themselves into a hide in the day and you dont tend to see a whisker til late night.

Not exactly easy to get hold of either :sad:


----------



## thundergibbon (Aug 26, 2008)

My pair are out quite often to be honest, they love to bask beneath the spot bulb for little whiles and then run back to their burrow.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

thundergibbon said:


> My pair are out quite often to be honest, they love to bask beneath the spot bulb for little whiles and then run back to their burrow.


 
Funny. My male used to be out a fair bit before he died but I thought he was a one off as my female and a friend's pair are all very nocturnal.


----------



## thundergibbon (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you provide a basking spot for them may I ask?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

thundergibbon said:


> Do you provide a basking spot for them may I ask?


 
Currently no. My female is in a zoozone and I plan to add a heat spot and use Matt's tip of spraying the sand to simulate a rainy season when I have a male. 


When I did have a male, he was up and about in the daytime just foraging for seeds. He had no heat lamp so was not coming out to bask.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

i like kangaroo rats, but i cant seem to find any, and my local pet shops dont deal with exotics rodents. do you breed 
them?

i also like african pygmy dormice, and jirds. but again i still cant find them

thanks for the reply


----------



## thundergibbon (Aug 26, 2008)

If you shoot me a PM I can point you in the direction of some dormice breeders if you know that's what you want.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

**done**


----------



## Smally (May 18, 2008)

Pouchie, are kangaroo rats hard to breed? Just wondering, no intentions of buying.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Smally said:


> Pouchie, are kangaroo rats hard to breed? Just wondering, no intentions of buying.


 
Yes, in that you have to simulate their natural environment (the desert).

I had problems with severe aggression with my first pair and was surprised to find they can actually live in pairs, which is what I hope to try next.

I kept my pair separately but they were very aggressive when put together for mating.

I since lost my male to unknown causes so have not been able to try the cohabiting method. 

So yes, not easy. Hence there are so few UK CB (if any! lol)


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

thats why i cant find any lol


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

cmullins said:


> thats why i cant find any lol


:lol2: but African Pygmy Dormice are easy to breed and no-one seems to have those either!!!


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

lol

do u breed them?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

cmullins said:


> lol
> 
> do u breed them?


 
yes but my lot are useless! lol

no bubbas at the moment :bash:

the last little pup they had was singleton & didnt make it (


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

i had a look at your site (very nice) how much do you sell your jirds for?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

cmullins said:


> i had a look at your site (very nice) how much do you sell your jirds for?


 
thanks :blush:

£20. There is at least one pup at the moment but I think if it is male he is spoken for.

If female, I'll probably have to hang onto it until more pups are born so she can have some sisters to be rehomed with. 

Thats if there is only one. I can't poke around too much yet as I'll upset the group.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

they are not cheap them lol
the only rodents i have looked into buying are gerbils, they are 2 for £12.


----------



## thundergibbon (Aug 26, 2008)

That's a good price for well cared for jirds. Jirds make great pets too.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

how much do dormice usally cost


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

cmullins said:


> how much do dormice usally cost


:bash:

I'm not being funny but you aint going to get ANY exotic for less than £20 :lol2: Not even a dormouse.

If you want to spend under a tenner you will have to stick to hamsters, rats or mice.


Bushy Tailed Jirds are very rare!!! I have been looking for YEARS for mine. I also only charge £20 for a blue degu when I paid about £50 *each* for mine SO that people could have reasonably priced blue degus when I bred them. 

My prices are set to enable people to get pairs or groups of the rodents I breed. I struggle to find them just as much as you are now but I do it to increase the amount being bred in captivity in the UK and so people like you can keep them.

Not that you've offended me or anythin :lol2::blush:


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

there are spiny mice on preloved for £5 each or 5 for £20, its just they are too farr away to collect.


----------

